# Juice machine for wine



## CaptKarl (Jun 14, 2010)

Has any one every tried making wine from the juice of a juice machine?


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have and I'm not thrilled. If you plan on buying one then look into a steam juicer


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2010)

I would think with a juicer you'd get too much of the grape skin mixed in with the juice. You mainly want the juice only and maybe let it rest on the skins awhile.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

CaptKarl said:


> Has any one every tried making wine from the juice of a juice machine?



What kind are you thinking of making?


----------



## CaptKarl (Jun 15, 2010)

About 3 weeks ago I juiced 20# of apples and pears I saved the skins and put them in a mesh bag while in the primary. I racked the wine over about a week ago and it clearing nicely. I had heard from a local wine supply store that this process never works but so far so good.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> I have and I'm not thrilled. If you plan on buying one then look into a steam juicer



A friend of mine got one of those last year and it is amazing. Its a little pricey but the wine she made from her cherries was awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

Last Sat I got 40#'s of strawberries,froze them then steamed juiced.Just added yeast today for my 6gal batch.


----------



## LarryW (Jun 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Last Sat I got 40#'s of strawberries,froze them then steamed juiced.Just added yeast today for my 6gal batch.



How does that work? Do you steam and then squeeze the fruit?
Or do you just put in a bag and throw in fermenter then press at racking?
Larry


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is what a steam juicer looks like. It steams the fruit and extracts all the juice. no pressing needed


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

This is the one I was looking at. I need to break down and just order the thing. I'm sure I would get a great deal of use out of it. Especially since I just bout 32 lbs of strawberries.


Juicer


----------



## BobF (Jun 24, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> This is the one I was looking at. I need to break down and just order the thing. I'm sure I would get a great deal of use out of it. Especially since I just bout 32 lbs of strawberries.
> 
> 
> Juicer


 

I have that exact juicer. Worx GREAT!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

BobF said:


> I have that exact juicer. Worx GREAT!




Making my decision easier, may have to order next payday.


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> This is the one I was looking at. I need to break down and just order the thing. I'm sure I would get a great deal of use out of it. Especially since I just bout 32 lbs of strawberries.
> 
> 
> Juicer


Watta U waiting for ??


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Watta U waiting for ??





Next PayDay.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just ordered my Juicer....


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

U will love it for fruits


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 26, 2010)

Tom said:


> U will love it for fruits



I figure since I've been scoping out elderberries and I'll have to make a fpac for my Strawberry Delight in a few months I may be a good idea. We may even try making jelly and canning. Who knows. Ordered the one I previously linked to on Amazon, it was $79 with free shipping for a stainless steel one.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

Remember to check the water level in the pot


----------



## BobF (Jun 26, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I figure since I've been scoping out elderberries and I'll have to make a fpac for my Strawberry Delight in a few months I may be a good idea. We may even try making jelly and canning. Who knows. Ordered the one I previously linked to on Amazon, it was $79 with free shipping for a stainless steel one.


 
You'll be glad you did!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 26, 2010)

CaptKarl said:


> About 3 weeks ago I juiced 20# of apples and pears I saved the skins and put them in a mesh bag while in the primary. I racked the wine over about a week ago and it clearing nicely. I had heard from a local wine supply store that this process never works but so far so good.



I use a standard juicer for apples and pears when I make cider, never have any problems with it not clearing either.

Allie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

My juicer should be here on Thursday. Whooo Hooooo


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

And how will you break it in?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> And how will you break it in?



I never had a juicer before so I'm not quite sure. I will be making my Strawberry fpac with it though. Can you juice anything with the steam juicers?


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends on what anything is
Apples will not work as well as other fruits. See if you get a recipe book with it. If not there is a PDF around with recipes. Like here...
This is what I have
http://www.focuselectrics.com/supportdata/L5740A_SteamJuicer_A12_Eng.pdf

another is
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/steam-juicers/Mehu-Liisa-Recipes.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is another link with recipe's.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Here is another link with recipe's.



Dan, I listed that URL..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> Dan, I listed that URL..



oops I didn't read down far enough


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure I'll be playing with something this weekend.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

Best if frozen 1st


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whoo Hooo Juicer just came.....


----------



## IQwine (Jul 1, 2010)

an idea to help with low water levels..... add a few marbles in the pan.... they will rattle when water is boiling and stop if U run out of water or forget to check...... 

a good backup plan

Have fun with UR new toy


----------



## DragonsLair (Jul 8, 2010)

Last October I shot my deer opening day of hunting season. Since I had taken the whole week off I decided to fill the time picking elderberries which grow everywhere in SE Washington. My mom, uncle and I picked about 80#. The story is on my blog at http://www.dragonslairmeads.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=82.

I was going to boil them like my mom used to do when I was a kid until my brother came up with one of those juicers. Since it only held about 6#'s of berries at a time and each batch had to steam for an hour it took us 5 days to get 6 gallons of juice from all the berries. That juice made a 10 gallon batch of Elderberry Port which is closer to eight gallons now because I can't stay out of it.  It may not make it to bottling.

Since then I have experimented with apples, peaches, plums and others and have decided that the best way is to steam the fruit then throw away the pomace. The pomace only adds sediment at this point. Since the juice has been pasteurized I don't have to add sulfites. 

I am now working on a project to build a juicer out of a 15 gallon keg and a 60 quart stock pot so I can do 20-30#'s of fruit at a time. When I have finished engineering and constructing it I will post pictures and a plan.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 8, 2010)

DragonsLair said:


> I am now working on a project to build a juicer out of a 15 gallon keg and a 60 quart stock pot so I can do 20-30#'s of fruit at a time. When I have finished engineering and constructing it I will post pictures and a plan.



That's great. I just this morning borrowed a juicer to try out the process. If it's as good as it seems it should be I'll need something bigger!


----------



## Sen (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. ,
Tom
Really you introduce a good stream juicer to make fruit wine. I will use It Thanks!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 10, 2010)

My juicer made some very good plum wine. I like it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2010)

You drinking it or just making it?


----------



## DragonsLair (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn! Shoulda gotten that degree in engineering. Turns out there was a flaw in my design.  Can't pipe the steam in from the top and have it work. Have to pipe it in from the bottom. Now I am going to have to get a stainless steel stock pot because my welder guy doesn't work with aluminum. Back to the drawing board.


----------

